# Purchasing breeding stock dilemma



## jodief100 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am planning on going to the Cream of the Crop kiko sale in Indiana.  I probably wont be able to afford anything but it is only 90 minutes away and they are having some great conferences.  

I was talking to one of the breeders who are consigning stock there about something unrelated and he mentions he has some commercial doelings available and is willing to bring them with him if someone (ME) wants to buy them.  The sale is registered stock only so he can't commision them.

These are nice doelings.  This farm is some of the best kiko genetics in the country.  He normally doesnt sell commercial stock but the dams were in a pen with 4 different bucks and sorting out whos the daddy will cost a lot in DNA testing.  

The prices are really good but he will drop it even more if I buy 12.  If I buy 12 there goes my whole breeding stock budget and I cant get anything at the sale.  

This farm is a 16-18 hour drive away.  Normally I would never be able to justify the drive to pick them up but he is willing to bring them to Indiana and I can pick them up there.

I want these does, but I also want to see if I can get a doe or 2 at the sale.

What do I do?!?!?! 

Here they are


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, I've been in those situations.

I have found that I usually regret the ones I make impulsively, such as the Splash of Color doe I bought.
There is a sale this weekend w/ some spotted goats.  I will NOT be online during it.  

So my suggestion would be:  Stick to your original, well-thought-out plan.

eta: if you DO decide to buy the 12...sell me the friendliest 2 or 3.  

(Really not much help, am I?)


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow that is a hard question I guess it all comes down to what are your plans with your herd do you want to increase production of kids, or do you want to build up quality (papers). If your goal is to sell breeding stock which brings more money per head then meat kids then go to the sale and buy 1-2 nice does. But if the goal is more kids on the ground for market/meat get the dozen does they are most likely from great lines if the breeder is known for that but since they don't have papers to prove it you can't charge for that at sale time. You also have to consider can you handle 12 extra mouths to feed at this time. So the choice can only be made by you 

I will say I do not have any experience with that breed but they look good and would be one hell of a meat breeding herd. 
The one in the front looking at the camera looks like trouble .

I like your website and your Bucks are gorgeous.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, I talked the seller into 6 at the discounted rate!  The condition is they are his pick.  He isn't going to photograph each one individually and sort them out for that price.  He guarantees they will all be sound breeders, clean teats and bite, etc.  He has an excellent reputation and he can probably pick a doe better than I.  My deposit is on the way!!!!


----------



## elevan (Sep 16, 2011)

Love it when you can get the best of both!


----------



## PattySh (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats, that sounds awesome!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 16, 2011)

Well clearly we need pictures as soon as you know which ones they are.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm guessing he sends you that trouble maker in the front....


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats....Is it too early to reserve kids out of them for next year?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Sep 17, 2011)

Bravo! Sounds great!


----------

